# 15 weeks old and still not up =/



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

this one is most recent, this morning.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cute puppy!
Don't worry, in a few weeks they will be up. They are well on their way.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's so close! Don't worry just yet!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Those for sure look like they will stand


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't worry 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree, there's already lift at the base of his ears. My bet is they go up in no time


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Gretta is about six months old, and when I got her back two weeks ago one was down, one up. This morning both are up. I am not doing anything special, so don't worry.


----------



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

im hoping they go up soon haha im such a worry wart, his brother from the same litter my friend owns and his are soo straight, but he's also built a little differently than magnum and of course every dog is different.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

cms711 said:


> im hoping they go up soon haha im such a worry wart, his brother from the same litter my friend owns and his are soo straight, but he's also built a little differently than magnum and of course every dog is different.


I'm a worry wart too. My pups litter mates ears were up about a month and a half before Rio's ears stood. As long as your pups ears are doing the dance, chances are they will stand on their own. Rios ears stood up at 4 3/4 months. If there not up by 5 months then start taping, glueing or using breath right strips. But I almost guarantee they will stand by looking at the pictures.


----------



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Updated ears!*

looking better?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's so close! Don't worry so much! I'm sure they'll be just fine.


----------



## Kearanen (May 27, 2012)

I have had good luck with adding just a little extra calcium to their diet for a day or two, or giving them raw bones to chew. So simple and it has worked for me every time. I had a VA Lasso v Neuen Berg son, whose ears didn't go up until 8 months. GEEZ I worried. I wish I had done the raw bones. Good luck! I am sure your pup will be fine!


----------



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

*better already in a matter of days *

ALLLMOOOSSSTTT!!! haha


----------



## AnikasMom (Jun 19, 2012)

My Tank's popped at 6 months old his sister started to go up sooner but ended up flapped over. We love her look she looks like a puppy still. Give it some time it will happen when it is suppose to


----------



## ZeusTheGSD (Jun 14, 2012)

cms711 said:


> View attachment 17472
> 
> this one is most recent, this morning.
> 
> ...


Haha that's cute!

My puppy's ears just went up at 9 weeks (on thursday) he looks even cuter than before.

Don't worry, won't be too much longer. I've heard if you don't pet their heads (ears) it'll help them come up.


----------



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

*One ear still has a crease*

Mag will be 7 months next week, im thinking this ear is not going to go up all the way...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy's ears didn't finally stand firmly until he was 9 months old. You still have time.....

But I don't recall his ears having a crease....


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

You have nothing to worry about there. He/she is well on the way to all the way up. My pup is five months old and is just starting to have both ears up. She is cutting a bunch of new teeth right now which makes ears floppy two.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

They look good, my pup is 12 weeks and his ears are still down  . But sometimes they try to stand, every dog is different.


----------

